

Sparrow's acquisition highlights the dangers of closed source - vellum
http://www.osnews.com/story/26208/Sparrow_s_acquisition_highlights_the_dangers_of_closed_source

======
LaSombra
That is an interesting point in all of this, though I don't think open source
is the real solution. There are lots of abandoned open source projects lying
around.

